

What David Cameron just proposed would endanger every Briton - capdiz
http://boingboing.net/2015/01/13/what-david-cameron-just-propos.html

======
pea
Is there a possibility that this will have a positive effect of a) pushing the
issue to the forefront (because it affects everyone) where it can be easily
disputed in its current form; b) making services like Tor / VPNs a necessity
for regular people and thus moving everyone towards a safer internet not
governed by states? This has already happened with the block of thepiratebay:
regular people have been pushed into a position of regularly using VPNs.

Say Cameron get this passed. Technically it is unfeasible because they can't
realistically ban foreign companies from using encryption, and because some of
the protocols are (for the sake of argument) unbreakable. So if you want to
stay anonymous, you still can, and more people will. Furthermore, the privacy
argument goes mainstream when it is WhatsApp / Google vs. the UK government,
with regular people suffering immediate consequences, vs. a bunch of
programmers / cypherpunks. I can't see how this would be a positive for the
government in any way.

